# "Digital Second Hand/Progress Bar"



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

I saw a guy(ex military I think) wearing something similar to this earlier, the main feature I noticed was the "digital second hand/progress bar" which really caught my eye,










anyone know of anything similar to this, I think I want to pick one up that has this feature.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Sondar wore one in Dan Dare: The Red Moon Mystery (Eagle 1951), but it had all the time units displayed in this fashion. Pick one up next time you're on Venus, and learn to read the time in Vuliths, Tanits and Ronits 

Sorry. That wasn't very helpful, was it? :no2:


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Chascomm said:


> Sondar wore one in Dan Dare: The Red Moon Mystery (Eagle 1951), but it had all the time units displayed in this fashion. Pick one up next time you're on Venus, and learn to read the time in Vuliths, Tanits and Ronits
> 
> Sorry. That wasn't very helpful, was it? :no2:


well I figure, if I no one knows much about them, I just made some money, because otherwise i'm gonna buy one and probably not wear it cause I don't care too much for digital watches, except for my ironman i wear when running


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi

I have a watch that shows a digital second progress bar. It's a Casio AQ 160 Digilog which shows time as both digital and analog. In my watch the progress bar is like a small second hand dial above the 6 and shows the bars increasing for one minute and then reducing for the next alternately.

Piccies are not great but you can see the digital second number and the bars appearing or reducing.



















Hopes this helps


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Casio G Shock G-7700

You can see the progress of the seconds at approx 7 O'C.










http://www2.casio.co.jp/manual_pdf/wat/en/pdf_search.php?MODULE=3095&submit.x=0&submit.y=0

module 3095

I had one, but not for long. It didn't float my boat.

Dec


----------

